# Venison Bacon finished pics



## bluebombersfan (Apr 28, 2011)

I cured a few venison loins in high mountain buck board bacon cure and they are ready to smoke.  I just wanted to get some opinions on how to best use my new A-maze-n-smoker and my MES 30.  Should I keep the heat below 100F?  Should I not use any heat at all only the A-maze-n?  Was hoping to get some feed back from guys who have experimented a bit with the A-maze-n smoker.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't use an Amaz n Smoker, but i'm reposting this to get more attention and hopefully an answer for ya!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 29, 2011)

PM Bearcarver, He has an MES, & is an expert on bacon.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 29, 2011)

First I wouldn't, don't, and never will own a amns. I would not let the meat over 100°. I have done alittle bacon in my time and I can make smoke with a single hot plate (9.99) at about 70° and it works out great for me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2011)

Blue,

Since you're talking about Venison loins, I don't know too many people who cold smoke Canadian Bacon.

The AMNS will work great for you.

You could work for a few months with the MES chip drawer, and manage to struggle through smokes with it, like I and many others did, before they got their AMNS.

If it was me, I would do it like I told you in the PM, and take it to 160˚ internal. Then you can eat it cold, or just warm it up a bit before you eat it.

Don't forget the Qview,

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 29, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> First I wouldn't, don't, and never will own a amns. I would not let the meat over 100°. I have done alittle bacon in my time and I can make smoke with a single hot plate (9.99) at about 70° and it works out great for me.


Thanks again Bear!  Don't worry I will have some pictures!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 29, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Blue,
> 
> Since you're talking about Venison loins, I don't know too many people who cold smoke Canadian Bacon.
> 
> ...


OOOPS this is the quote I wanted!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 29, 2011)

I agree with Bear,  Get an AMNS and start using it, You won't be sorry...

As for Venison, I can't help you there, I never have it to smoke...


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 29, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> I cured a few venison loins in high mountain buck board bacon cure and they are ready to smoke.  I just wanted to get some opinions on how to best use my new A-maze-n-smoker and my MES 30.  Should I keep the heat below 100F?  Should I not use any heat at all only the A-maze-n?  Was hoping to get some feed back from guys who have experimented a bit with the A-maze-n smoker.




BBF

If you want to eat it right out of the fridge, I would run the internal temp up to 160° like Bear suggested.

Start at 100° on your MES and gradually increase the temp until you get to 160° internal.  Bear has a good method to ramp up the temps.

Fire up your "NEW AMNS" and smoke the entire time.


mballi3011 said:


> First I wouldn't, don't, and never will own a amns. I would not let the meat over 100°. I have done alittle bacon in my time and I can make smoke with a single hot plate (9.99) at about 70° and it works out great for me.


Mark,

Venison loins are very lean, so cooking after the fact would only dry them out. 

IMHO, it should be smoked like Canadian Bacon.

It's great that you can make smoke with a $9.99 hot plate, but the guy is asking for help with a MES and the AMNS. 

I don't think it would be wise to place a hot plate in a MES.

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2011)

BlueBambersFan,

I think I should tell you, since you are using Venison Loins, your product really won't be like any kind of Bacon. What you will end up with will be a very tasty "Smoked Venison Dried Beef"----See [[[  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/101317/smoked-venison-dried-beef  ]]]

You will want to slice that very thin. It is awesome in a sammy with American Cheese & Miracle Whip on White Bread (maybe a little horse radish). Also many people like to use it to make SOS, but I think it tastes too good cold to use it for that.

I don't really know of any kind of Bacon made from Venison, except for what they call "Venison Bacon", which is actually about a 50/50 mix of ground Venison & Pork, seasoned, including cure, and formed into foil pan loaves. Then it is smoked to about 160˚, cooled, and sliced into "Bacon-like" strips (kinda like "Sizzlean" from the old days).

If you want Bacon you will have to go with Pork, and make Belly Bacon, Buckboard Bacon, Canadian Bacon, or a couple other things like Jowl Bacon, etc, etc.

I'll PM this to you too, so I know you don't miss it.

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 30, 2011)

rinsed and ready for smoke.







Here is the finished product!!  It tastes great!  I am very happy with my new AMNS it works great!!


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 30, 2011)

AND THE CROWD GOES WILD!!!!







TJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks great!

You're gonna love it!

Bear


----------



## gotarace (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks excellent Blue...i shoot at least 2 deer a year off my land and i will have to give this a try. I love the thin sliced idea Bear had ...just another reason to buy myself a good meat slicer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2011)

gotarace said:


> Looks excellent Blue...i shoot at least 2 deer a year off my land and i will have to give this a try. I love the thin sliced idea Bear had ...just another reason to buy myself a good meat slicer.


This can be done with great success (like BlueBombersFan has), with any large enough, lean part of a deer, particularly the hind quarters & the loins.

I've been eating sammies of this stuff for about 50 years, and finally learned to make my own, not long ago.

Bear


----------



## gotarace (Apr 30, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> This can be done with great success (like BlueBombersFan has), with any large enough, lean part of a deer, particularly the hind quarters & the loins.
> 
> I've been eating sammies of this stuff for about 50 years, and finally learned to make my own, not long ago.
> 
> Bear




Sorry for the thread hijack Blue ...

Bear.. when you do this are you also using  buck board seasoning? I know when i bone out the hind quarter there is a large muscle roast {rump} that weighs at least 7 lbs and i cut this into steaks. I can see this being a great candidate for this project.

Edit...found your link in post above Bear ...thanks. I'm really excited to get some fresh vennie now thanks to Blues and you.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 30, 2011)

Buckboard refers to "Shoulder Bacon", and not necessarily the cure

I bet it would work great on any lean cut.

TJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2011)

That's some good looking bacon I love the color.


----------



## hardslicer (Apr 30, 2011)

love it.....you had me at BACON!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2011)

gotarace said:


> Sorry for the thread hijack Blue ...
> 
> Bear.. when you do this are you also using  buck board seasoning? I know when i bone out the hind quarter there is a large muscle roast {rump} that weighs at least 7 lbs and i cut this into steaks. I can see this being a great candidate for this project.
> 
> Edit...found your link in post above Bear ...thanks. I'm really excited to get some fresh vennie now thanks to Blues and you.


I don't use Hi Mt BBB cure & seasoning, since my first BBB.

I use the same stuff I use for curing my Bacon. I didn't last time, but I would give it an extra day or two in curing time than the bacon gets.

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 30, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't use Hi Mt BBB cure & seasoning, since my first BBB.
> 
> I use the same stuff I use for curing my Bacon. I didn't last time, but I would give it an extra day or two in curing time than the bacon gets.
> 
> Bear


I plan on using the last of my hi mt. cure and then will trying some of my own.  I just bought a full pork loin and put two seperate chunks in for cure.  One of them with shooters cure that I got from the wiki and the second with my own for a trial.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> I plan on using the last of my hi mt. cure and then will trying some of my own.  I just bought a full pork loin and put two seperate chunks in for cure.  One of them with shooters cure that I got from the wiki and the second with my own for a trial.


That's the way to do it. Try different ways to find what you like the best.

Just remember not to change too many variables to tell what caused what you liked or disliked.

That's probably the biggest mistake made with things like this.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## roller (Apr 30, 2011)

OK I am a dummy but I do not know how ya`ll are calling that loin Bacon ????


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2011)

Roller said:


> OK I am a dummy but I do not know how ya`ll are calling that loin Bacon ????




That's not exactly right. I even said Canadian Bacon myself the one time, but...........

If it's the loin from a pig, it can be made into Canadian Bacon, so you would think if it's from the loin of a deer, it could be called Venison Canadian Bacon, but it isn't anything like Canadian Bacon.

So I would have to say even if it's from the loin of a deer, it is Venison Dried Beef, just like it is from a Deer hind quarter. IMO

Bear


----------



## roller (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Bear I can go with that one...


----------



## bluebombersfan (May 1, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> That's not exactly right. I even said Canadian Bacon myself the one time, but...........
> 
> If it's the loin from a pig, it can be made into Canadian Bacon, so you would think if it's from the loin of a deer, it could be called Venison Canadian Bacon, but it isn't anything like Canadian Bacon.
> 
> ...




I was actually pretty surprised that it did end up tasting alot like bacon.  It tasted the same as the Buck Board Bacon I made with the pork shoulder.  I brought the temp to 140 only and still fry it in a pan until it is a little crispy.  When I told the wife to try it I didn't tell her what it was or what the cure was and she was positive it was pork bacon.


----------



## fife (May 1, 2011)

Good Luck


----------

